# Louisiana Pluming Exam



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, I am from Texas I currently have a Master Plumbing License and Master Med Gas Endorsement. I have been asked by one of our customers if we would go to Louisiana to do a plumbing job for them. I now have to go and take the Journeyman then Master exam. I was wondering if anyone here has taken the Journeyman exam and could let me know what I will be tested on for the practical portion of the test.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a La State Journeyman 

The written is open book code, 4 hrs 

The practical... They will assign you one of two rough ins. One is PVC in one bathroom wall. You will rough in a tub, toilet, and lav.

The second is a ABS rough in with the tub on a wall by itself and the toilet and lav on opposite wall.

There will be a box of pre cut pipe and fittings. They have several pieces in each box and a few extra fittings you don't need in the rough to try to throw you off. They give you a booklet of the bathroom wall measurements and tell you EXACTLY how they want the plumbing put in.

You've got 30 mins on the rough.

It's a all or nothing on the rough in, if you fail the rough you fail the whole practical. Pass the written and fail the practical you can come back and re test 3 months later for the failed part. 

The second part is a 3/4" 45 degree offset on threaded pipe. There are 4 boxs with different centers. Measure your distance, cut your fitting take outs and plug in the formula for a 45 offset and write down your measurement. You will then thread a 3/4 nipple with a hand threader. 

The third part is a 3/4" copper tee. Cut three pieces to the length provided in the booklet and solder all sides. They cut coupons on the tee and grade you by holidays and look of joint.

That's the gist of it. Any more questions just ask.

Good luck brother


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Most fail the rough in hands on test their first go around either because of the 30 minute time limit or because you didn't plumb it in exactly the way they want it and with the exact fittings they want you to use. Union boys give the test and they don't budge, as they shouldn't. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They caught a dude bringing in the rough ins on a cut sheet this year or end of last.

He was barred from taking it for a year I believe and they shook the test up, and changed all the measurements. On the old test I could tell you exactly how the pieces where plugged in by measurement, but I was told they have a few different cut sheets now but I think the bathroom lay out is different.

The tub use to hit first on the outside wall but I was told that its flip flopped now with the flow going outside the house, which would make you re vent the tub per state code but I'm sure they omitted that...


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Plumberman for all of the information. I have looked at the venting in the code book and it is different than our code. Is there a way that you could shoot me an iso drawing of what the test rough in was when you took the test?


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I believe that my State of Alabama Masters is good in Louisiana. Would I need a journeyman's license there if I wanted to do a job there ?

I know that many of the states have agreements. If this is just a single job, it might be easier & quicker to take a masters test in another state that has an agreement with Louisiana.


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I am taking the journeyman test tomorrow... If that doesn't go well I may have to look for another option.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumber man is spot on, the solder portion is actually a 1" tee.

They have a prep class for the test that helps you out if you need it. The written portion is a no brainer, mostly common sense stuff, the lab portion is fairly easy just try not to get tripped up on something stupid and pay attention.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Plumber man is spot on, the solder portion is actually a 1" tee.
> 
> They have a prep class for the test that helps you out if you need it. The written portion is a no brainer, mostly common sense stuff, the lab portion is fairly easy just try not to get tripped up on something stupid and pay attention.


Been about 5 years ago, I was doing good to remember any of it.

Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PlumbDumber said:


> I believe that my State of Alabama Masters is good in Louisiana. Would I need a journeyman's license there if I wanted to do a job there ?
> 
> I know that many of the states have agreements. If this is just a single job, it might be easier & quicker to take a masters test in another state that has an agreement with Louisiana.


Yes you would have to sit for j-mans test.

Louisiana doesn't reciprocate with any states.

Pretty sure we are the only one operating under The Standard Plumbing Code.

All an out of state license gets you is vouchers for 5 years in the trade so you can sit for j mans test


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redlee said:


> Thanks Plumberman for all of the information. I have looked at the venting in the code book and it is different than our code. Is there a way that you could shoot me an iso drawing of what the test rough in was when you took the test?


My computer is shot a the moment and I'm using my phone.. Sorry bro


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The irony Redlee is that if you are a plumber, you'll absolutely know how to layout and plumb in the DWV for the fake bathroom on the 30-minute hands on test.

But they give you extra fittings and lengths of pipe, which at least for me, screwed me up. You do have to figure out the right measurements for a riser for the lav, a lateral, the vent, the main trunk line, etc. - all while working on a concrete floor but pretending your layout is 9 inches or so below grade.

BTW, plenty of guys go in and ace the whole test their first time. Best of luck!


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. I have been plumbing almost half my life and have never really sweat taking a test. I'm just kind of in a crunch because the project starts in February and I only have one shot. I'm sure I will do fen just trying to get every edge I can.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redlee said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I have been plumbing almost half my life and have never really sweat taking a test. I'm just kind of in a crunch because the project starts in February and I only have one shot. I'm sure I will do fen just trying to get every edge I can.


If you're that nervous about it when you apply for the test you will receive a letter for a prep class. If I were you I would take it, I took it and passed the first time. Helped a lot, even though I read the book multiple times I would have had difficulty finding what I needed in a decent amount of time. I felt like it took a lot of pressure off.


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

No sir not nervous... Prep coarse would have been ok but I test tomorrow. Having beers at one of my favorite places tonight it will be all good.


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Passed the practical portion and I'm sure I passed the written but didn't get results on it.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redlee said:


> Passed the practical portion and I'm sure I passed the written but didn't get results on it.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Kewl !


----------



## Bigfish80 (Apr 19, 2015)

Redlee said:


> Passed the practical portion and I'm sure I passed the written but didn't get results on it.


Hey man I just took the exam and I got the PVC. Did you get the PVC or the ABS cuz I have a question if you don't mind helping me out man I really appreciate it


----------



## Bigfish80 (Apr 19, 2015)

I thought you were in Louisiana


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bigfish80 said:


> I thought you were in Louisiana


I thought you can read...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Bigfish80 said:


> Hey man I just took the exam and I got the PVC. Did you get the PVC or the ABS cuz I have a question if you don't mind helping me out man I really appreciate it


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.


----------



## Bigfish80 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dick


----------



## Bigfish80 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for your help fatboy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bigfish80 said:


> Thanks for your help fatboy


Bye bye, jerk..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bigfish80 said:


> Thanks for your help fatboy


The jerk store called, their running out of you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adios amigo.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bigfish80 said:


> Thanks for your help fatboy












Enjoy your {10} day vacation. When you return, any further insults to fellow established members will earn a longer ban.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ohhhhh snap


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He's got the nerve to put in his bio , plumber/unlicensed , that's funny. Don't let the big fish slap ya in the head on the way out the door you tool. Go back to reading your orange book from HD.


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Louisiana Plumbing Test*

anybody have any updated info on the Louisiana Journeyman's test??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ahs9 said:


> anybody have any updated info on the Louisiana Journeyman's test??


Thanks for the input, mr claimed to have 15 state plumbing liecenses


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Thanks for the input, mr claimed to have 15 state plumbing liecenses


Rj, 15 was in 2012 when he was looking info for Georgia, now he probably hold 24 sate plumbing licenses. Really I can see him that smart when he can even post or find the intro section.....


----------



## ahs9 (Nov 25, 2012)

its currently 18. Now I remember why I stopped visiting this site, too many morons with nothing better to do than bash other people. RJ & Gargalaxy both need to get a life.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ahs9 said:


> its currently 18. Now I remember why I stopped visiting this site, too many morons with nothing better to do than bash other people. RJ & Gargalaxy both need to get a life.


What have you done for us besides leeching??


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ahs9 said:


> its currently 18. Now I remember why I stopped visiting this site, too many morons with nothing better to do than bash other people. RJ & Gargalaxy both need to get a life.


I forgot how easy is get DRIVER LICENSE in other states....:whistling2:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I forgot how easy is get DRIVER LICENSE in other states....:whistling2:



18 licenses, now that's funny. First off, who the heck would even want 18 of them. I have to pay for 4 licenses between 2 states and I get 2 of them paid through my job ( I'm cheap) I want some more interaction with this tool, let's see how smart he is. 18 tickets😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## Redlee (Oct 2, 2013)

I had the ABS test. When I got back I drew an ISO of it in autocad just in case I needed any of my guys to go get the LA license.


----------

